# Erreur du demarrage du service DHCP [RESOLU]

## sdoudou306

bonjour après plusieurs tentative de réglage de mon fichier de configuration j'ai toujours la même erreur.

```

localhost ~ # /etc/init.d/dhcpd start

 * Starting dhcpd ...

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/dhcpd'                   [ !! ]

 * ERROR: dhcpd failed to start

```

voici le log

```

Apr 27 21:56:29 localhost dhcpd: Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Server 4.2.5-P1 Gentoo-r2

Apr 27 21:56:29 localhost dhcpd: Copyright 2004-2013 Internet Systems Consortium.

Apr 27 21:56:29 localhost dhcpd: All rights reserved.

Apr 27 21:56:29 localhost dhcpd: For info, please visit https://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/

Apr 27 21:56:29 localhost dhcpd: Not searching LDAP since ldap-server, ldap-port and ldap-base-dn were not specified in the config file

Apr 27 21:56:29 localhost dhcpd: Not searching LDAP since ldap-server, ldap-port and ldap-base-dn were not specified in the config file

Apr 27 21:56:29 localhost dhcpd: Wrote 0 leases to leases file.

Apr 27 21:56:29 localhost dhcpd: 

Apr 27 21:56:29 localhost dhcpd: No subnet declaration for enp3s0 (192.168.3.2).

Apr 27 21:56:29 localhost dhcpd: ** Ignoring requests on enp3s0.  If this is not what

Apr 27 21:56:29 localhost dhcpd:    you want, please write a subnet declaration

Apr 27 21:56:29 localhost dhcpd:    in your dhcpd.conf file for the network segment

Apr 27 21:56:29 localhost dhcpd:    to which interface enp3s0 is attached. **

Apr 27 21:56:29 localhost dhcpd: 

Apr 27 21:56:29 localhost dhcpd: 

Apr 27 21:56:29 localhost dhcpd: Not configured to listen on any interfaces!

Apr 27 21:56:29 localhost dhcpd: 

Apr 27 21:56:29 localhost dhcpd: This version of ISC DHCP is based on the release available

Apr 27 21:56:29 localhost dhcpd: on ftp.isc.org.  Features have been added and other changes

Apr 27 21:56:29 localhost dhcpd: have been made to the base software release in order to make

Apr 27 21:56:29 localhost dhcpd: it work better with this distribution.

Apr 27 21:56:29 localhost dhcpd: 

Apr 27 21:56:29 localhost dhcpd: Please report for this software via the Gentoo Bugzilla site:

Apr 27 21:56:29 localhost dhcpd:     http://bugs.gentoo.org/

Apr 27 21:56:29 localhost dhcpd: 

Apr 27 21:56:29 localhost dhcpd: exiting.

```

je ne comprend pas quel est le problème   :Idea: Last edited by sdoudou306 on Sun May 04, 2014 7:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu configuré quelque chose à ce niveau ?

De quel paquet vient ce service, car il y en a plusieurs qui proposent dhcpcd.

----------

## sdoudou306

je ne me souvient pas car lors de mon installation j'ai eu plusieurs problème et il me semble avoir mis dev-lang/php mais je n'ai pas plus d'info

----------

## USTruck

 *sdoudou306 wrote:*   

> bonjour après plusieurs tentative de réglage de mon fichier de configuration j'ai toujours la même erreur.
> 
> ```
> 
> Apr 27 21:56:29 localhost dhcpd: No subnet declaration for enp3s0 (192.168.3.2).
> ...

 

Bonjour,

192.168.3.2  ... ip fixe ou recue par dhcp ?

ip recue par dhcp : revoir config de ton réseau, il est tjs préférable d'avoir une ip fixe pour un serveur 

Pour le serveur DHCP, tu lance le serveur dhcp pas le client dhcp  correct ?

Si serveur : revoir le fichier config dhcpd.conf pour assigner un range IP pour la carte enp3s0 ou lui indiquer la bonne carte a utiliser pour le serveur dhcp

----------

## sdoudou306

Bonjour mon serveur est en ip fixe.

voici mon fichier dhcpd.conf si quelqu’un à une idée de mon erreur:

```

# dhcpd.conf

#

# Sample configuration file for ISC dhcpd

#

# option definitions common to all supported networks...

#option domain-name "my_serveur";

#option domain-name-servers 192.168.3.21, 192.168.3.255;

#default-lease-time 600;

#max-lease-time 7200;

# Use this to enble / disable dynamic dns updates globally.

#ddns-update-style none;

# If this DHCP server is the official DHCP server for the local

# network, the authoritative directive should be uncommented.

#authoritative;

# Use this to send dhcp log messages to a different log file (you also

# have to hack syslog.conf to complete the redirection).

#log-facility local7;

# No service will be given on this subnet, but declaring it helps the 

# DHCP server to understand the network topology.

#subnet 192.168.3.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

#}

# This is a very basic subnet declaration.

#subnet 10.254.239.0 netmask 255.255.255.224 {

#  range 10.254.239.10 10.254.239.20;

#  option routers 192.168.3.1;

#}

# This declaration allows BOOTP clients to get dynamic addresses,

# which we don't really recommend.

#subnet 192.168.3.2 netmask 255.255.255.224 {

#  range dynamic-bootp 192.168.4.1 192.168.5.255;

#  option broadcast-address 192.168.0.255;

#  option routers rtr-239-32-1.example.org;

#}

# A slightly different configuration for an internal subnet.

#subnet 192.168.3.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

#  range 192.168.4.1 192.168.5.255;

#  option domain-name-servers ns1.loacalhost;

#  option domain-name "palmirawifi";

#  option routers 192.168.3.1;

#  option broadcast-address 192.168.0.255;

#  default-lease-time 600;

#  max-lease-time 7200;

#}

# Hosts which require special configuration options can be listed in

# host statements.   If no address is specified, the address will be

# allocated dynamically (if possible), but the host-specific information

# will still come from the host declaration.

#host passacaglia {

#  hardware ethernet 0:0:c0:5d:bd:95;

#  filename "vmunix.passacaglia";

#  server-name "toccata.fugue.com";

#}

# Fixed IP addresses can also be specified for hosts.   These addresses

# should not also be listed as being available for dynamic assignment.

# Hosts for which fixed IP addresses have been specified can boot using

# BOOTP or DHCP.   Hosts for which no fixed address is specified can only

# be booted with DHCP, unless there is an address range on the subnet

# to which a BOOTP client is connected which has the dynamic-bootp flag

# set.

#host fantasia {

#  hardware ethernet 08:00:07:26:c0:a5;

#  fixed-address fantasia.fugue.com;

#}

# You can declare a class of clients and then do address allocation

# based on that.   The example below shows a case where all clients

# in a certain class get addresses on the 10.17.224/24 subnet, and all

# other clients get addresses on the 10.0.29/24 subnet.

#class "foo" {

#  match if substring (option vendor-class-identifier, 0, 4) = "SUNW";

#}

#shared-network 224-29 {

#  subnet 10.17.224.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

#    option routers rtr-224.example.org;

#  }

#  subnet 10.0.29.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

#    option routers rtr-29.example.org;

#  }

#  pool {

#    allow members of "foo";

#    range 10.17.224.10 10.17.224.250;

#  }

#  pool {

#    deny members of "foo";

#    range 10.0.29.10 10.0.29.230;

#  }

#}

 
```

Merci de votre collaboration

----------

## USTruck

Comment on configure ....

http://www.linux-france.org/prj/edu/archinet/systeme/ch28.html

----------

